# E93 BMW M3 and Widebody Bentley GT Photo Shoot (Feedback Appreciated)



## S Dot B Photography (Jan 4, 2010)

E93 BMW M3 project done by ROYAL MUFFLER - los angeles CA. 818.993.9004 and Widebody Bentley GT done by Platinum Motorsport.


----------



## Big (Jan 4, 2010)

Nasty shots! Awesome job. I love #2


----------

